# Dangkungesque



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Having some fun with my unique collection of slingshots...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great looking shooter. Fun to watch the can-chasing, too!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

There is a satisfaction in seeing a SS I made in someone else's hands being enjoy years later. Last week I was shooting one of my Dankungesque slingshots.

Love the sound of the bands firing on video. And of course the subsequent hit on the can. Nice shooting Jeff! That color combo is one of my favorites.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very Nice Jeff!!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a beauty of a frame! Great shootn, love your videos!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video Thanks for sharing beautiful slingshot Ray


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

It may be old to you but it's new to me. I like it a lot.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Nice little Vid. Thanks. ^_^



Rip


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

great vid. So nice made, it will last for future generations of slingfunny.


----------

